# Infos und Hilfe gegen Dialer Castingtipps von Intexus



## Rudolf Rednose (28 März 2005)

Hallo,

ich nutze Windowx XP Home Edition mit SP 2, Firefox und DSL Flatrate. Außerdem habe ich bei der Telekom die 0190 und 0900-Nummern sperren  lassen, als ich noch ISDN hatte.

Da ich sowohl für meine beiden Töchter, als auch mich eingeschränkte Benutzerkennungen einrichtete, habe ich erst jetzt bemerkt, dass eine, meine beiden Tochter am 28.02. einen Dialer heruntergeladen hat. 

Er nennt sich „Castingtipps[cns-10216.1]exe und dahinter verbirgt sich die Firma Intexus Dial.

Ich vermute mal, dass sich meiner Tochter nicht bewusst war, dass sie sich mit diesem Castingprogramm einen Schädling heruntergeladen hat. Leider ist sie im Augenblick in den Osterferien, so dass ich sie noch nicht fragen konnte.

1.Kann ich irgendwie erkennen, ob auf unserem Rechner in den letzten vier Wochen Dialereinwahlen erfolgten, obwohl ich DSL nutze?

2. Wie werde ich den Schädling wieder sicher los?

3. Was sollte ich ggf. sonst noch beachten?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, da ich mit Dialern keine Erfahrung habe und mir als Alleinerzieher/Alleinverdiener natürlich im Augenblick ziemlich mulmig ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Rudolf Rednose


----------



## sascha (28 März 2005)

> 1.Kann ich irgendwie erkennen, ob auf unserem Rechner in den letzten vier Wochen Dialereinwahlen erfolgten, obwohl ich DSL nutze?


http://www.dialerschutz.de/grundlagen-der-weg-ins-internet.php


> 2. Wie werde ich den Schädling wieder sicher los?


http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


> 3. Was sollte ich ggf. sonst noch beachten?


http://www.dialerschutz.de/dialerschutz.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall.php

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

*Danke. Nachfrage zu evtl. Spuren, die der Dialer hinterläßt*

Hallo Sascha,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Infos zur Beseitigung bzw. zum Sonstigen werde ich am morigen Arbeitstag von einem sicheren PC ausdrucken und umsetzen.

Noch kurz zu meiner ersten Frage: 

Der Intexus-Dialer Castingtipps hat sich ja vor rund vier Wochen (28.02.) auf meinem PC eingenistet. Seitdem waren natürlich meine beiden Töchter und ich jeweils mit unserern eigenenen, Windoxs XP-Benutzerkennungen wiederholt im Internet. 

Gibt es bei Windows XP irgendwelche "Aufzeichnungen, Spuren, Verläufe oder ähnliches" aus denen man ersehen kann ob wir mit der DSL Flatrate (so wie es sein soll) oder mit dem Dialer im Internet surften? Die Ungewißheit setzt einem halt auch mächtig zu, wenn man der Alleinverdiener ist.

Nochmals Danke.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose


----------



## Antidialer (28 März 2005)

Hat der rechner noch ein Modem bzw ISDN Karte und ist diese mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden? Wenn die Antwort Nein lautet, und du nur DSL über ein Netzwerkkabel und DSL Modem nutzt, dann kann grundsätzlich nichts passieren. Dialer können sich nur per Modem / ISDN einwählen, dazu brachen sie ein entsprechendes Modem und eine Verbindung zu Telefondose. 

Hast du darüber hinaus die Beantragung der 0900 / 0190 Sperre schriftlich (also die Bestätigung der telekom, das die Sperre eingerichtet ist)? Wenn ja, dann kann da auch nichts mehr passieren, wenn die Telekom die Sperre versaubeutelt hat, hat sie den Hut auf. Du müsstest dann nur entschieden genug Wiederspruch einlegen.


----------



## News (28 März 2005)

Warum Ungewissheit? Wenn der Anschluss wirklich pures DSL über eine Netzwerkkarte ist (d.h., der PC nicht noch auf andere Weise mit dem analogen oder ISDN-Telefonnetz verbunden ist) gibt es kein Problem.
Außerdem würde ggf. ja die erwähnte Sperrung von 0900er-Nummern greifen.
Dass sich trotzdem ein Dialer zumindest installieren kann, hätte dann keine weitere Bedeutung und ist allenfalls lästig.
(Edit) Oh, jetzt haben Antidialer und ich parallel fast dasselbe geschrieben


----------



## Rudolf Rednose (28 März 2005)

Hallo Antidialer und News,

auch Euch möchte ich ganz herzlich für Euer Bemühen danken.

Da die Einrichtung durch einen Freund erfolgte, habe ich gerade noch mal die Verbindungen bis zur Telefonbuchse überprüft.

Der Medion-Rechner ist an einem sogenannten T-SINUS 154 DATA angeschlossen. Dieses T-SINUS 154 DATA steht dann kabellos in Verbinung mit dem T SINUS 154 DSL-Router. Der Router ist wiederum an den DSL-Splitter angeschlossen und der Splitter dann an die Telefonanlage. 

Der Rechner hat gem. Hertstellerbeschreibung vom Werk her ein Faxmodem eingebaut, dass von uns nie genutzt wurde. 

Frage: Könnte sich der Dialer trotz obiger DSL-Komponenten über das Faxmodem einwählen?

Am Router hängt auch noch unser zweiter alter Rechner dran. Er wird allerdings derzeit nicht verwendet.

Den Telekom-Beleg über die Sperre der 0190- und 0900-Nummern habe ich noch bei meinen Unterlagen. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch entschuldigen, wenn ich mit meinen Nachfragen etwas nerve.  Ich bin nicht penetrant, aber als als Alleinverdiener wäre eine Dialerforderung halt schon der wahre Horror.

Nebenbei ärgert mich's natürlich auch,  da mein Interesse an Angeboten von sogenannten Service-,  Mehrwert-, Gewinnspielnummern u. ä. dauerhaft gleich Null ist.

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose


----------



## News (28 März 2005)

Bei dieser Konfiguration kann sich nichts einwählen.
Der springende Punkt ist, dass die WLAN-Verbindung beim Splitter in der nur für DSL gedachten Buchse landet.
Wenn also das Faxmodem keine andere Verbindung zum Telefonnetz hat, sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## sascha (28 März 2005)

> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch entschuldigen, wenn ich mit meinen Nachfragen etwas nerve.



Kein Problem, dafür ist dieses Forum ja da


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Hallo News und Sascha,

nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Zum einen beruhigt mich dies natürlich enorm. Zum anderen ist es natürlich sehr schön, dass es ein solch hervorragendes Forum und seine hilfsbereiten Member gibt.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

@Rudolf Rednose 

Ich kann dir versichern, dass keine Einwahl am 28.2.05 stattgefunden hat, habe gerade in meinen Statistiken nachgesehn...

mfg

DialKing


----------



## Rudolf Rednose (9 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Rudolf Rednose
> 
> Ich kann dir versichern, dass keine Einwahl am 28.2.05 stattgefunden hat, habe gerade in meinen Statistiken nachgesehn...
> 
> ...



Hallo DialKing,

da ich in den letzten Tagen sehr viel zu tun hatte und einem als Alleinerziehenden und Berufstätigen eh' oft die Zeit davon rennt, komme ich erst jetzt dazu Deine Nachricht zu lesen und mich zu bedanken.

Im übrigen finde ich es toll, dass auch mal jemand von der "anderen Seite" antwortet (oder deute ich Deinen Info bzw. Namen falsch, dann entschuldige bitte). 

Das trägt zur Sachlichkeit und Deeskalation bei. Dies zumal -wie es auch bei Dialerschutz.de sinngemäß auf der Startseite steht- auch Dialerbetroffene gibt, die sich schon von Beginn an des gesamten Ausmaßes ihres Tuns bewußt waren.

Schönes Wochenende.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2005)

Wenn sich die Sache durch das posting eines anonymen Gastes klären lässt, der mit "Dialking" unterzeichnet, ist das ok, selbst wenn es vielleicht nicht "Dialking" war (es gab da eine Diskussion im Intexus/Mainpean-Forum, aber ich finde es nicht mehr, da wurde spekuliert, ob man von "Dialking" auf die benützte Mainpean-ID aus dem ersten Beitrag hier schließen kann. In diesem Zusammenhang meinte "Dialking", nicht der Gast "Dialking" gewesen zu sein).


> Dies zumal -wie es auch bei Dialerschutz.de sinngemäß auf der Startseite steht- auch Dialerbetroffene gibt, die sich schon von Beginn an des gesamten Ausmaßes ihres Tuns bewußt waren.


 Die mag es geben. Ihr Gesamtanteil mag in etwa dem der rotnasigen Rentiere an der Gesamtpopulation der Rentiere entsprechen. Über die Jahre gesehen... Statistiken hierüber gibt's aber leider nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2005)

Hallo Aka-Aka,

nun das Verhältnis


----------



## Rudolf Rednose (25 April 2005)

Hallo Aka-Aka,

danke für die übergreifende Information. Da mir Sicherheit in (Alleinerziehender von zwei Mädchen) und außerhalb des Internets schon enorm wichtig ist, interessiert mich diese Thematik unabhängig davon, ob ich persönlich involviert bin oder nicht. 

Ganz nebenbei bemühe ich mich auch, wie Ihr (wenn natürlich auch nicht so exzellent), Dritten mir zugetragene Infos zur digitalen Schädlingsprävention und notfalls zur -bekämpfung kundzutun.

Um noch auf meinen Fall zurückzukommen. Mittlerweile ist die aktuelle Telefonrechnung eingetroffen, die Kosten für eine Dialereinwahl enthielt.

Schönen Tag noch.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose


----------

